# Vorsteiner Wheels for your Tesla Model 3



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Vorsteiner Authorized Distributor X GetYourWheels*










Vorsteiner is releasing new products with they're focus on the Tesla Model 3!
Every fitment has been engineered specifically for the Tesla Modle 3 chassis and fit with Vorsteiner approved fitments.


















*Vorsteiner V-FF 103*

*Carbon Graphite: 20X9 | 20X10.5
19X8.5 | 19X9.5 available with Custom Center Bore Machining*


























*Vorsteiner V-FF 107*

*Carbon Graphite: 20X9 | 20X10.5
New Zara Gray color Coming Soon!*


























They also carry a wide range of Forged monoblock and 3 piece options in their Nero Forged series.
Check out their full line in their 3 Piece configurations.

*Wheel features/options*
19" | 20" | 21" | 22" | 24"
Custom finishing for centers (additional charge for premium finishes)
Outer Barrel includes any Standard to Brushed and High Polished finishes
50/50 Exposed hardware to full Hidden Hardware
Color matched center cap option
OE center cap machining option
Centerlock Machining when applicable!










Send me a PM or shoot me an email at louie@GetYourWheels.com or call 562-249-7184 with any interest​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Tesla Model 3 fitted with the 21" Vorsteiner V-FF 109 in the Carbon Graphite
Added with the Volta Aero Package built by Vorsteiner, made specifically for Tesla Model 3


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Any interest in these great wheels from Vorsteiner? Dm me for wheels and tire packages.
Mounted and balanced, free shipping and available TPMS pre programed for turn key install.

Questions or price quote, DM me or email [email protected]

Thank you,
Lou


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Vorsteiner wheels on Model 3

If you need a set,
Dm or Email me

Wheels and tires package available with free shipping and lug nuts.

Thank you,
[email protected]


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*VFF109 CARBON GRAPHITE in stock

22x9
22x10.5*

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*
VFF109 MODEL 3 fitment
20x9 - Carbon Graphite*

Only 1 set left

Get yours today.

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*RE STOCK ALERT !!!

VFF101 20X9 for MODEL 3 in stock
CARBON GRAPHITE
Ready to ship!!*










Get yours now
Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*RE STOCK ALERT !!!

VFF101 20X9 for MODEL 3 in stock
CARBON GRAPHITE
Ready to ship!!*
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*RE STOCK ALERT !!!

VFF101 20X9 for MODEL 3 in stock
CARBON GRAPHITE
Ready to ship!!*
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*VFF 109 CARBON GRAPHITE 
22x9 22x10.5 in stock*

Contact me for your set.

Thank you,
Lou
*562 249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*VFF107 in Carbon Graphite is back in stock

20x9+38
20x10.5+45
5x114.3
64.1*

*Contact me for your set.*

Thank you
[email protected]
562 249-7184​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*VFF107 20X9.5 +35 and 20x10.5+40 in Carbon Graphite.*
*Will fit Model 3 and Model Y
5x114.3 
64.1 bore
In Stock ready to ship!!*

*Limited Quantity, Free Shipping.*
Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*VFF107 20X9.5 +35 and 20x10.5+40 in Carbon Graphite.
Will fit Model 3 and Model Y
5x114.3*​*

In Stock ready to ship!!

Limited Quantity, Free Shipping.*
Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184[/center]*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*VFF107
20X9.5+35
20X10.5+45 
5X114.3 
In stock ready to ship.*

DM or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*​


----------

